# Study Abroad



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Over the pond law involves more being told what to do, and having to work with partners. I looked at law for awhile.


I said less, not none at all. :laughing:
Compared to other areas I considered - such as advertising, business and psychology - law involves much less dealing with people, and leaves you alone with your mind more. I also wanted a career in which respect will increase with age, instead of being seen as outdated.

To be completely honest, I need a subject area that is associated with intelligence and respect. I won't be able to live with myself otherwise - being seen as intellectually inferior.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

;p Again, Law is more people orientated here & the older workers normally get put behind desks and disguarded if they don't work through the ranks.

I think I'd rather be a P.I.


----------



## Bonita (May 7, 2009)

i dont mind dealing with people its something i enjoy actually if they dont start hating me after i become less harmless =P

whats the less time and effort consuming job ?


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> ;p Again, Law is more people orientated here & the older workers normally get put behind desks and disguarded if they don't work through the ranks.
> 
> I think I'd rather be a P.I.


That happens in all careers, pretty much. Which country/areas of law are you talking about by the way? Law is different everywhere.



Bonita said:


> i dont mind dealing with people its something i enjoy actually if they dont start hating me after i become less harmless =P
> 
> whats the less time and effort consuming job ?


It really depends on what you mean by effort. Architecture will involve a lot of travelling to the site, walking around, surveying and measuring, which in my opinion means effort. Law really depends on the area you're planning to specialise in. If you do criminal law, you'll deal with people more, and will have to do a fair share of surveying; but if you do something like corporate or tax law, you'll most likely spend most/all of your time in the office.


----------



## Bonita (May 7, 2009)

it would be nice if someone will slap me to the right decision 
anyway thanks and i like your blue pantyhose lol


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Bonita said:


> Is it because i am entp ? =P
> but i am more drawn to architecture


This is simple. You don't have to decide now if law school is an option. Continue with architecture studies if you feel comfortable. There are 3 year Master's of Architecture for those who didn't undergrad in architecture itself(you would likely take less time if do architecture studies but you won't have the "architecture background"). I don't know much about your degree but I look at it like an Art History Degree only it will be architecture and probably have some studio time. If you choose architecture studies, you will be well versed in humanities and likely have a lot of presentations and projects to develop oratory skills. In my opinion, you are better off to doulbe dip. What I mean is that if you are thinking about law school, med school, master's of architecture school, then consider doing something that you enjoy now while developing your interests. Architecture is amazing and by then the economy will likely rebound. 

If I were you and considering where to study in the USA, personally, I would consider a thriving city with a great artistic climate. The more you explore and experience and see visually and interact with the better. You definitely shoudln't go to some school with no buidlings around in the middle of nowhere unless you decide that you want to design parks or something of that nature. 

Architecture is amazing. The creative problem solving and thinking is of the highest quality. I don't know enough(how could you?) about it but I love it. The mental stimulation from drawing. Architects create their own visual language and evolve their chicken scratch ideas into amazing works. There is so much to architecture. For someone like you saying what do I want to do, I don't think it's possible to go wrong with a degree with a strong architecture background. The depth and breadth of exposure is extraordinary. You will be getting one of the best liberal arts educations but let's not forget the creative problem solving and the amazing art and culturural history, etc. There is so much that you can do with it. I don't know of a higher art that has more impact on it's civilization.

www.sketchup.com 

Give this program a shot. It's fun and intuitive. If you start to go into this direction, you can start working in the field well before you graduate. I knew a guy who logged several hours on sketch up and now he works as a designer.


----------



## TheDOtster (Jul 27, 2009)

Go to Ireland, University of Limerick. I went there a couple years back and it was great! If I remember correctly there is a psychology option. Everyone there is very friendly and over all just nice people. It's a great country to spend a couple months in!


----------

